

Any IT managers in companies would like to help a startup with their expertise? - favsync


======
Beached
You really should specify what type of help you are looking for. Also, start
your title with Ask HN:

~~~
favsync
We would like to have a skype interview with that person :)

Sorry for not clarifying, didn't want to overload the title..

I will adapt the title now. Thanks!

